# My Collection



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 8, 2008)

Youre not ready .................................

[align=center]
Brushes (i swear by my NARS and Smashbox brushes... Sephora's are pretty alright too):






Foundations (as you can see i have like 2 backups of everything haha, and the dark foundation and concealer are from when i did a friends makeup for Formal) :





Cheeks (i have another Laura Gellar one but i feel my sister stole it):





Lipsticks (MAC, NARS, Smashbox): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lipglosses (MAC, NARS, Dior, Smashbox, Fresh, and misc): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyeliners and Misc Eye things: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC Holiday 2007 Palettes:





Smashbox Trios:





Paint Pots, BeneFit Liner/Shadows, and misc shadows not depotted yet: 





MAC Pigments, Pigment Samples, MUFE Star Powders, BE Loose Shadows 





 Palettes (mostly UD, MAC & some Smashbox): 

















 NARS Shadows: 





NARS Single Shadows 





NARS Duo Shadows: 





Misc Others: 





 2007 Dior Lights Lipgloss Necklace/Orb thing that looks like a cat toy but is disgustingly $90+ for no reason, but its shiny and i like it:









[/align]

Grand total according to my MS Access DB:




($5,341, excluding tax)


----------



## nunu (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow!! great collection


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 8, 2008)

I love the variety and all the NARS.


----------



## AmyMarie (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm in love! lol


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice collection, especially the NARS.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 9, 2008)

you have the best nars collection i have ever seen!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 9, 2008)

Holy Crap!!  I think I'm in love with your NARS!!


----------



## concertina (Jul 9, 2008)

That NARS collection makes me drool!! 

I tried to (stupidly) depot my Miss Cleo and it shattered!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 9, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 10, 2008)

wow nice stuff


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 13, 2008)

amazing collection! i loovee nars!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 12, 2008)

amazing collection!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow... love the nars eyeshadows.  Fab collections.


----------

